# AGR Awards Info for Newbies



## Bob Dylan (Jul 25, 2009)

I sort of get the idea about AGR and am a member with over 10,000 pts thank to my recent

trip and the MasterCard from AGR etc.Havent received the info packet and card, lots of postings

about award trips and combined trips and loopholes etc. Could one of the old pros(are you there

traveler :lol: )explain and give examples to us newbies that live in the middle of the country

just how we can make up one of these fablulous multi-day/night trips with AGR award(s)

and or paid segments?Im especially interested in the Eastern trains from Fla. to Maine and the

CZ and the EB from PDX west or East/also the SWC! Thanks! jim


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 26, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> I sort of get the idea about AGR and am a member with over 10,000 pts thank to my recenttrip and the MasterCard from AGR etc.Havent received the info packet and card, lots of postings
> 
> about award trips and combined trips and loopholes etc. Could one of the old pros(are you there
> 
> ...


Jim, I'll leave the loopty-loop stuff to the experienced, but I did want to tell you that I haven't received my packet and card either. I just joined on March 30 and I already have about 25,000 and will be over 30,000 next month. And I haven't even received points for 2 of my 4 recent trips yet.

I should also explain that this many points, this quickly, are not typical. We moved during this period and there have been a whole lot of expenses involved with the house we moved into and with preparing the old house we're going to be putting on the market later this week.

I would advise you and others to explore the ways you can earn points because... get this... there is an offer under financial whereas you can earn substantial AGR points when buying or selling your home. Well I'm not buying (we moved into my deceased fathers home) but I do expect to be able to earn another 40,000 plus bonus points after the old house sells! If I wasn't exploring ways to earn points I probably would have probably set up a Realtor without realizing the opportunity for the points and lost out.

On the down side, I'm going to have to figure out the most economical way to allocate/spend the points on the travel plans we currently anticipate through 2013 God willing (one being Austin in July 2012) and after the house sells I'll probably be going through point earning withdrawal and may need therapy! :lol: Tough situation for me huh?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 26, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > I sort of get the idea about AGR and am a member with over 10,000 pts thank to my recenttrip and the MasterCard from AGR etc.Havent received the info packet and card, lots of postings
> ...


Thanks Joe!Hope the traveler doesnt read your post,hell want you to adopt him! :lol: If Im still alive when you

come to Austin(come in the spring or fall/not summer!  ),why wait so long?I hope to,as Ive told you,

be up your way in the fall (Oct),am already working on my scheme and schedule,the only hinderance is,of course,

financial :lol: Sounds like youll be able to ride every train in America,too bad VIA doesnt have the NARP anymore

with AMTRAK/thats how I rode lots of my Canadian trips!I do hope some of the vets will fill me in on my questions,

I do get the general idea as I said but as you know lots of great tips and ideas out there from the train

junkies!(Is there a 12 step program for us? :lol: ) Nos vemos! Jim PS-I am using my AGR MC for everthing I

can to build up points, now over 10,000 and my last trip isnt in yet either!


----------



## RRrich (Jul 26, 2009)

Couple of points to share with you guys.

Firstly, don't sweat the AGR Select card - your AGR number is on your AGR MasterCard (You do have and use an AGR MasterCard, right?) The Select PLUS card is a whole nother thing but since I don't have one I won't say any more.

I live in STL - middle of the country and I use my AGR points to take expensive trios. We went to our God Daughter's college graduation in Sarasota. A sleeper for two from STL to SRA is not cheap but round trip is is only 60K points. A fine use of AGR points.

I don't quite get the whole loophole thing, but if others use AGR points for loopholes, God Bless Them


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 26, 2009)

Loopholes are based on three AGR "rules" (we think they are rules, anyway)

1) if you can see an itinerary on amtrak.com, they will book it for you.

2) the number of zones a trip costs is only based on the zone locations of the beginning and ending points of the trip.

3) AGR doesn't seem to care if you take a circuitous trip, as long as the system offers it.

This means that an overnight trip from St. Paul to Minot is one zone (both cities are in the central zone), while a five-night trip from Omaha to St. Paul via Sacramento and Portland is also a one-zone trip.

Albuquerque to Chicago? one zone. Albuquerque to New Orleans, via Charlottesville, also one zone.

On a random date (May 26), I see that if you want to travel from New Orleans to Los Angeles, amtrak.com gives you four options. You should be able to book any of them.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 26, 2009)

> > Could one of the old pros(are you theretraveler :lol: )
> 
> 
> Hope the traveler doesnt read your post,hell want you to adopt him! :lol:


Too late! :lol:

I'm sorry I took so long! I'm in PDX right now - of course on an AGR award trip! 

Once I get my netbook working right, I'll answer more! (I'm typing on my iPhone.)

Joe/Dad! I'm the son you never knew about! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 27, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> > > Could one of the old pros(are you theretraveler :lol: )
> >
> >
> > Hope the traveler doesnt read your post,hell want you to adopt him! :lol:
> ...


If by Joe/Dad you're referring to me, then you must be the son your mother also never knew about! :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Joe/Dad! I'm the son you never knew about! :lol:
> ...


That just shows my father and mother never wanted me!  I think I'll take a trip! (Wait - I'm already on one! :lol: )


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> Could one of the old pros(are you there traveler :lol: ) explain and give examples to us newbies that live in the middle of the country just how we can make up one of these fablulous multi-day/night trips with AGR award(s) and or paid segments?


I'm back - have no fear! :lol:

I have yet to find a way to get an east coast loophole trip! (But I'm trying! :lol: )

For a midwest award (such as AUS-PDX), I found a AUS/SPI/GBB/SAC/PDX routing - for a 4 night trip, 2 zone award! I'd tell you more, but you may not like my price that I charge! :lol:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 27, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Could one of the old pros(are you there traveler :lol: ) explain and give examples to us newbies that live in the middle of the country just how we can make up one of these fablulous multi-day/night trips with AGR award(s) and or paid segments?
> ...


If I can talk Joe into adopting you can those AGR points pay your fee? :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 27, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> If I can talk Joe into adopting you can those AGR points pay your fee? :lol:


I'll just do what any good son would do! I'll take the points when he isn't looking! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 28, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > If I can talk Joe into adopting you can those AGR points pay your fee? :lol:
> ...


No problem for me, go for it! However, (there's always a however in cases like this) I think you'll have a problem when you try to use them with AGR. They put a little know restriction on my points; they're only good for use at my closest train station Mechanicville, and that station has been closed down for decades! Fortunately, I'm exempt from that restriction! 

Boy, my mentioning the Mechanicville station reminds me how there was a communter train that ran through Mechanicville when I was a kid that also had a stop right here in the village I lived in then and now live in again, and it terminated at the old *Albany Union Station*. That also brings back memories of my first ever train trip with my mother out of that station to Grand Central Station in NYC.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 29, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> They put a little know restriction on my points; they're only good for use at my closest train station Mechanicville, and that station has been closed down for decades! Fortunately, I'm exempt from that restriction!
> Boy, my mentioning the Mechanicville station reminds me how there was a communter train that ran through Mechanicville when I was a kid that also had a stop right here in the village I lived in then and now live in again, and it terminated at the old *Albany Union Station*. That also brings back memories of my first ever train trip with my mother out of that station to Grand Central Station in NYC.


No problem for me - they *NEVER* impose restrictions on the_traveler! :lol:

I remember taking the Adirondack many times from Ft. Edward to Mechanicville in the 70's! I'm not *THAT* old  - I only departed from Union Station once! I'm glad they didn't knock it down!


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 29, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > They put a little know restriction on my points; they're only good for use at my closest train station Mechanicville, and that station has been closed down for decades! Fortunately, I'm exempt from that restriction!
> ...


Of course they wouldn't restrict you. The loss of income that would have cost Amtrak would be devistating! 

BTW, when you live in my area, if you happened to go south from Mechanicville on Rt. 32 through Waterford, you would have gone right by my house.,,, and you probably didn't even wave as you went by!  But then again it was probably my parents that were living here at that time! I just moved in and I lived here between the ages of 7 and 20. Yes, I returned to the scene of a few of my childhood crimes! :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 30, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> BTW, when you live in my area, if you happened to go south from Mechanicville on Rt. 32 through Waterford, you would have gone right by my house.,,, and you probably didn't even wave as you went by!  But then again it was probably my parents that were living here at that time! I just moved in and I lived here between the ages of 7 and 20. Yes, I returned to the scene of a few of my childhood crimes! :lol:


I tried to avoid Rt. 32 thru there. I only went on 32 north of Schylerville (I know it's spelled wrong) and south of Cohoes. I wanted to avoid the bad crowd! :lol: (Although I mistakingly went there once from Clifton Park! Is that still 146 on that side of the Northway? :huh: )


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 30, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, when you live in my area, if you happened to go south from Mechanicville on Rt. 32 through Waterford, you would have gone right by my house.,,, and you probably didn't even wave as you went by!  But then again it was probably my parents that were living here at that time! I just moved in and I lived here between the ages of 7 and 20. Yes, I returned to the scene of a few of my childhood crimes! :lol:
> ...


146 is on both sides of the Northway. West it goes to Schenectady and East it goes to Mechanicville, not Waterford. And as for your avoiding Waterford, well that's probably because of the signs that have been posted for years on the outskirts of the village stating "NO TRAVELERS" and not because of any bad crowds!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 30, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Do they have any metro transportation for the traveler to ride and if so do AGR points transfer? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 30, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


No there is no metro available in the area, but he can stay at a Holiday Inn Express!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2009)

Even CDTA avoids the area! 



sky12065 said:


> but he can stay at a Holiday Inn Express!


Do you want me to get any smarter? :huh: (Many say I'm a smart... now!)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Even CDTA avoids the area!
> 
> 
> sky12065 said:
> ...


Actually the CDTA runs terminate at Waterford and return to Troy about every 15 minutes!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 1, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Actually the CDTA runs terminate at Waterford *and return to Troy about every 15 minutes*!


You see - even CDTA can't wait to get out of town! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 1, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the CDTA runs terminate at Waterford *and return to Troy about every 15 minutes*!
> ...


What, with signs indicating "BEWARE OF THE TRAVELER" BEING PLACE ALONG THE SHORT BUS ROUTE THROUGH THE VILLAGE, WHAT WOULD YOU EXPECT?


----------

